# Canadian Open $30,000 in prizes



## Diva Q (Jun 19, 2008)

Well the Canadian Open is only a few short weeks away. 

Prize pool is $30,000 and the winner also gets an invite to the Jack. 

It would be great if some of the Northern State teams came up for this great event. Last year there were a few and it would be great to see more !

http://www.canadianbarbecueassociation.com/index.html


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll ask for Cappy.... "Can ya'll have that in Myrtle Beach?".  :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 20, 2008)

It would cost me $30,000 in diesel to get there.  Besides, you're going to win anyways.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> It would cost me $30,000 in diesel to get there.  Besides, you're going to win anyways.


Come on Bubba I'm on Vacation that week...Load up the pit and will head to the great White....or we can just hit the .....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good luck Diva and crew!! 8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 20, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, we _should_ go up there and act like dicks like they did when they came down here.  You know...drink like jackasses, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignor quiet time rules.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, we _should_ go up there and act like dicks like they did when they came down here.  You know...drink like jackasses, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignor quiet time rules. [/quote:gstwh1id]

Sounds like a Democrat Convention.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 21, 2008)

You know, we should go up there and act like dicks like they did when they came down here. You know...drink like jackasses, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignor quiet time rules. 
Not all of us are like that,come on up and enjoy the comp it is a real nice one.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2008)

Aaron said:
			
		

> You know, we should go up there and act like dicks like they did when they came down here. You know...drink like jackasses, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignor quiet time rules.
> Not all of us are like that,come on up and enjoy the comp it is a real nice one.
> Aaron


I don't know Aaron I've been out with you  
Bubba is just joking and trying to get me fired up again..We might make it up there to check stuff out....


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 21, 2008)

We like to drink and party  ,but we dont screw around with peoples pitts or there wives  
You guys should roadtrip and check the contest out it is very unique,a combination of MIM meets KCBS rules.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on vacation that week...we are going to take a wait and see aproach...might just decide in the morning


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Would love to have you guys show up and drink some real beer :P  :P 
Aaron


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 21, 2008)

Aaron said:
			
		

> You know, we should go up there and act like dicks like they did when they came down here. You know...drink like jackasses, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignor quiet time rules.
> *Not all of us are like that*,come on up and enjoy the comp it is a real nice one.
> Aaron




Meant for one team in particular...who doesn't post here to my knowledge.  Like Witt said... 

Only guy I've ever seen Witt back down to.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sadly I know who you are talking about,but the rest of us are not like that  .
The invite still stands,come drink some beer with us if you want,we like our American friends,and we like good beer.
Aaron


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2008)

if you guys will move it down here, I'll be glad to  act like dick, drink like a jackass, disregard other people's space that they paid for, accost competitor's wives, trash competitor's pits, and ignore quiet time rules.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Or just be like me........get over shit and move on.  8)


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> It would cost me $30,000 in diesel to get there.  Besides, you're going to win anyways.



It'll be a tough win for Danielle . . . regardless of the price of diesel, Uncle Bubba . . . 

You see . . . 

Rumors are circulating here in the Great White North that undercover groups have been formed by Daneille's competitors  . . . one group to steal the pellets for her easy bake oven . . . a group to spike the coffee pot with tequila . . . another group to fiddle with her chickens and get them addictied to tequila prior to their slaughter . . . other groups are in the works . . .    

Should be an interesting competition!   

And, on another note, looking forward to seeing you again in Franklin, Kevin.  We'll have to do some elbow bending this time around!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 23, 2008)

I heard it was sambuca...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2008)

Sam who?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I heard it was sambuca...



Roflmao 

Sambuca was this year. Tequila was last year and Adrienne makes some wicked good drinks.

I have my doubts about winning- too many good teams up here that know how to BBQ really well.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 shake your head, honey . . . and if that doesn't work, bounce it off a wall . . .   I think it's almost as good as in the proverbial bag


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL nah Ill leave it up to the 2 shrimp guys


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOL nah Ill leave it up to the 2 shrimp guys


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok guys wish us all (Adriennes team, Tims team) luck this weekend - we are packing all our stuff today and getting ready.  Picking up meat and groceries today and doing some prep work.

A big part of the Canadian Open is just surviving. 

We do 4 complete meals for blind turn ins for each category and 2 complete meals for on site judging all total we will present 42 meals in 48 hours for the judges. (The sauce category really is not hard you just serve your sauce in a cup provided for blind so not much of a meal but on site you can provide them with items) 

Saturdays Schedule:

Sauce - 10am
Brisket -12 pm
Pork- 2pm
Dessert - 4pm

Sunday's Schedule: 

Chicken- 10am
Ribs - 12pm
Anything Butt - 2pm
Awards 4:30pm

Basically if you can survive the Canadian Open you can do any comp out there.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 3, 2008)

Remember Diva...you came on the show (twice) so the Karma will be with you...and as we all know...IT NEVER DOESN'T WORK!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck Diva. Make us proud.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck gang.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Give it hell !
Good luck!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 3, 2008)

Break a leg, Diva!


----------

